# PIX 515 E Firewall basic configuration



## ramadevi (Feb 9, 2009)

Dear Sir!
Please educate me to know about the basic confoguration of PIX 515E Firewall
In My network LAN is of 10.35.7.10/24
I have one proxy server and AP Intranet Server with addresses of 10.35.7.3 and 10.35.7.10
AP Intranet is only having private address
I am familiar with Router Confuration File
So U please help me to configure the PIX 515 E Firewall


----------

